# boots



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I purchased these from Cabelas many years ago for Tucker: http://tiny.cc/4m4lj

Pros: Constuction, materials, durability are excellent. They have never fallen off.

Cons: No traction at all on ice/hard packed snow. They take a while to put on.

Tucker's paw size was in between large & extra large so I decided to get the extra large, that was a mistake. Too much extra fabric at the toes. I never bothered with returning them as he does not use them that often, I got them specifically to keep the snow & salt from getting packed into his pads. I imagine they would be great for briars and such.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ooops....I should have clarified.....the boots are for ME !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I need some boots too, but the term "expensive" doesn't fit in my lifestyle right now. The ones I have now rub against my legs and really irritate them.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Muck Boots! I have the 'Scrub Muck' and love them. 
www.muckbootsonline.com


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the ones my trainer recommended are $419. NOT IN THIS LIFETIME!!!
Will have to check out the muckboots, thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> the ones my trainer recommended are $419. NOT IN THIS LIFETIME!!!


All I can say is wow.

Well I can see why my boots don't work that well....I got the $20 wal-mart special

I just thought obedience people were bad at spending money....we all want the fancy collars and leashes, pretty article bags, etc. But please please tell me I will never get into spending over $400 for boots and over $100 for a whistle lanyard!! 

Or better yet, tell me that someday I will have enough money to be able to consider spending like that!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

$419!!! LOL, no way!! 

First pair of boots I got were LaCrosse, great fit and loved them until it got hot. A vendor at the hunt test had the Mucks and I paid $65 for them. What a difference
they made.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Muc Shoes for gardening and Love them! I have 16" high Fishing boots, I muck around in, love them too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Muck Boots! I have the 'Scrub Muck' and love them.
> www.muckbootsonline.com


 
Love my muck boots as well


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a pair of Lacrosse Burleys that I love. I think they were about 60-70 $$ I got them about 4 years ago at a sporting goods store, you can probably find them online. They are completely waterproof, comfortable, they never rub or scratch, the rubber is kind of soft. I thought the cost was moderate, sometimes I think you get what you pay for. They have lasted me all these years and gotten a lot of use.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

$15 Walmart specials worked for me. Black with red bottom. I think they are very comfortable and well, it goes without saying but, extremely stylish.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a pair of Lacrosse Alpha Burly's as well--love them. The neoprene is flexible and does not rub, although they can get warm. Mine zip up the side, and this allows the foot part to fit more snugly. I cannot do regular rubber boots--too loose and not enough support. If I'm not somewhere wet though I wear my Browning upland boots.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Muck boots are great for the winter but during the summer I wear Merrells (open design). You can wear the Merrells whether training on land or water.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I like Mucks too


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb, do you have a Tractor Supply Co near you? I got a pair of ugly green boots, pull ons for $20. They come up above my calf. I can tuck my pants in and keep creepy crawlies from crawling up my legs. The are not lined so they won't be fun for winter. They may not last long either but $20 I figure they will be fine for now. 

Check it out. Mine are actually "boys" but they had some ladies stuff too. 

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the 'muck shoes' I LOVE THEM!!!!! I may later get the muck boots they are awesome. For now my $20 boots will be fine. 

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was looking online and it looks like both Cabela's and Bass Pro carry Muck Boots, so I will need to make a trip to one or the other soon (nearest one is 45 min. away). I also like the youth boots, I have a wide foot and they fit me really well, and tend to be a bit cheaper. 
Thanks for all the replies everyone! So far Muck Boots is winning the poll. I don't want to buy online, though, I want to try them on. 
(no, we don't have a tractor supply but we do have a Farm and Fleet)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Muck boots only come in full sizes not half. I am a half size. I had a hard time with knock offs because they don't size right, but the mucks I am ok with. 

If you go to the home site for The Muck Company, you should find a dealer near you. Again I know TSC does, and I got mine at a near by horse tack shop. TSC did not have my size. But that is how I found where to look. 

Ann


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Muck boots, the shoe version. It's called the Muck Boots Edgewater Camp. It's made for hiking, hunting, fishing, camping. Has a breathable airmesh lining. 
http://www.muckbootsandshoes.com/sh...mp-muck-hiking-fishing-camping-shoe-p-55.html

I knew I was serious about field work when I graduated from my $19.99 black rubber boots (with holes) to Muck Boots.


Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the daily garden... I do not recommend those for field. Nice for wet but they don't protect your 'legs' at all. They just keep your feet dry if not too deep. 

Ann


----------

